# Movie buffs in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any movie lovers out there who enjoy going to the cinema, munching on pop corn, etc. 
There are a few good movies running at the moment and was wondering if you lot would be interested in going for a movie sometime. :eyebrows:

Your's truly,

Fellow movie buff


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just wondering if there are any movie lovers out there who enjoy going to the cinema, munching on pop corn, etc.
> There are a few good movies running at the moment and was wondering if you lot would be interested in going for a movie sometime. :eyebrows:
> 
> Your's truly,
> ...



I like a good movie, but I am not sitting next to you if your going to be munching on popcorn all night

What films you thinking about?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I dont discriminate, I enjoy all kinds of movies, except for the Harry Potter Series! 
Was thinking either Salt or Inception. Haven't watched either one of them.
And I don't share my popcorn, so you may as well not sit next to me!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I dont discriminate, I enjoy all kinds of movies, except for the Harry Potter Series!
> Was thinking either Salt or Inception. Haven't watched either one of them.
> And I don't share my popcorn, so you may as well not sit next to me!


What day were you thinking about? And which cinema?

Inception is supposed to be really good but the reviews for salt has not been that great!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking about the Cinestar at the Mall of the Emirates tonight...preferably one of the shows after 9:00pm. Let me know if you guys are interested.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I was thinking about the Cinestar at the Mall of the Emirates tonight...preferably one of the shows after 9:00pm. Let me know if you guys are interested.


Would have loved to but I'm off on a road trip early tomorrow. Not sure it would be wise to be out till late. Salt is on at 9.45 and Inception at 10.45pm, so too late for me.

Hope you enjoy the movie though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Would have loved to but I'm off on a road trip early tomorrow. Not sure it would be wise to be out till late. Salt is on at 9.45 and Inception at 10.45pm, so too late for me.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the movie though.


Thanks Maz! Maybe next time. Will let you know how it is.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'd like to see Inception.
The free movie website that I use has a really bad copy of the movie and I have a feeling that it won't do this movie justice.

Add on: if anyone wants to know the movie site just lmk. I'll PM you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like a good movie.

Getting back at 8pm and out the door at 4am just doesnt leave alot of time.  Another 'event' that just do not get to join in on. If you should not find anyone and should want to do this on Sat or Sun, let me know :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I'd like to see Inception.
> The free movie website that I use has a really bad copy of the movie and I have a feeling that it won't do this movie justice.
> 
> Add on: if anyone wants to know the movie site just lmk. I'll PM you.


XpatUSA...you free to join for movie tonight? Not sure if MikeyB is still in or not
Jynxy, if XpatUSA can't make it, then let's do this either Sat or Sun. I'll PM you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Missus and I have been wanting to watch Inception desperately. But with a 5 month old baby wouldn't be fair to the other moviegoers *sigh* MOE is where we usually watch movies


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rsinner said:


> The Missus and I have been wanting to watch Inception desperately. But with a 5 month old baby wouldn't be fair to the other moviegoers *sigh* MOE is where we usually watch movies


As one parent to the other.....Rent the DVD!  Besides, it's not good for a 5 month old baby to be in the cinema anyway, the volume is too loud for their delicate little ears! But that's my opinion only. Hope you can join us sometime for some other event Rsinner.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> The Missus and I have been wanting to watch Inception desperately. But with a 5 month old baby wouldn't be fair to the other moviegoers *sigh* MOE is where we usually watch movies


A crying baby is the least of my worries in a cinema here. I am more annoyed by those who wander in part way through, obscuring people's views for 10 minutes whilst they discuss where to sit and then proceed to have loud conversations on their mobiles.
-


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I dont discriminate, I enjoy all kinds of movies, except for the Harry Potter Series!
> Was thinking either Salt or Inception. Haven't watched either one of them.
> And I don't share my popcorn, so you may as well not sit next to me!


Inception is a must see movie. It is really amazing. 
First the idea is totally new, not like the usual Hollywood movie were they use the same script over and over. Second the acting special effects are amazing


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Midos said:


> Inception is a must see movie. It is really amazing.
> First the idea is totally new, not like the usual Hollywood movie were they use the same script over and over. Second the acting special effects are amazing


Thanks Midos! Inception it is then! 
If anyone's interested, I'll be at the 20:45 show at the Mall of the Emirates. PM me and we can take it from there.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello guys! Im too far away from MOE to join in tonight... but can PLEASE be a part of this in the future? I have absolutely no friends here, especially to watch english movies with... i cant figure out how to send a PM here so... please do let me know if ur planning something next weekend... ill b there with bells on  (and enough popkorn)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> Hello guys! Im too far away from MOE to join in tonight... but can PLEASE be a part of this in the future? I have absolutely no friends here, especially to watch english movies with... i cant figure out how to send a PM here so... please do let me know if ur planning something next weekend... ill b there with bells on  (and enough popkorn)


Your PM facility is activated after you have made five valid posts.
-


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

aaahh.... i can feel the light around me... 

o well then... hopefully this reply will be taken as proof enough of my interest in joining in


----------



## Ajay1 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey guys .... i am planning for the movie called Inception, reviews of this movie is very good, must watch movie i heard


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Ajay,
You're more than welcome to join the forum members at the different events. Looks like this one is cancelled as I can't make it either, something just came up.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

how about next weekend?


----------



## Ajay1 (Jul 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey Ajay,
> You're more than welcome to join the forum members at the different events. Looks like this one is cancelled as I can't make it either, something just came up.


What about Next Week end.???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well seeing as I'm a mother of a 3 year old, my weekends are primarily dictated by what my child would like to do. But if you would like, then please feel free to put up a thread inviting everyone to the movies and I'm sure someone will definitely show up.
There are regular events being organized so look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> I'd like to see Inception.
> The free movie website that I use has a really bad copy of the movie and I have a feeling that it won't do this movie justice.
> 
> Add on: if anyone wants to know the movie site just lmk. I'll PM you.


I just seen it. Definitely one for the big screen. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Salt was good too but then I always enjoy that sort of mindless thriller/action movie.

New cinema just opened up at Dubai Marina Mall yesterday - AED 50 for bigger more comfy chairs than standard.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bonk said:


> I just seen it. Definitely one for the big screen. Thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Salt was good too but then I always enjoy that sort of mindless thriller/action movie.
> 
> New cinema just opened up at Dubai Marina Mall yesterday - AED 50 for bigger more comfy chairs than standard.


They finally opened up the cinema at the Marina Mall!! :clap2: Guess that's where I'm going next then!  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks for letting us know!


You're welcome .

Bring an extra sweater though, a/c felt colder than anywhere else I've been lately


----------



## Robinson (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re*

wow Thats a wonderful idea...


----------



## Powder459 (Jul 24, 2010)

If you go tomorrow, I'm in. Can't make it tonight.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, did go to the cinemas to watch Inception but it was a full house, so ended up watching Angelina Jolie's Salt instead.
I'd give it a 2 and a half to 3 out of Five. Nothing extraordinary.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i caught a really late show of inception... it HAS to be seen!!! its awesome!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I saw Inception on Friday night. It's amazing in IMAX. Anyone confused about the ending?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It appears as though I may have been a bit too generous with my star rating of "Salt". I'm no expert but after sleeping over it and getting over my caramel popcorn high D), I think the whole movie was a little over the top. Angelina Jolie really should've stopped at Tomb Raider. Maybe a maximum of 2 stars!

I'll probably go watch Inception next if it's still running....so for the sake of those who haven't watched the movie yet, would appreciate it if no one discusses the ending. Thanks so much!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Inception is brilliant. I saw it at the Marina Mall cinema and it is indeed the coldest cinema I have ever been in. But very comfy! 

If anyone organises any other cinema outings please let me know. I looove the cinema but my friends all seem to be reluctant to go!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

saima1215 said:


> I saw Inception on Friday night. It's amazing in IMAX. Anyone confused about the ending?


To clarify the ending sort of gives it away to anyone who hasn't seen it . I think the film studio want the option to make Inception 2.

Haven't seen it in IMAX but I can imagine it would be good. Your comment has prompted me to consider a repeat visit - thanks .


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Inception is brilliant. I saw it at the Marina Mall cinema and it is indeed the coldest cinema I have ever been in. But very comfy!
> 
> If anyone organises any other cinema outings please let me know. I looove the cinema but my friends all seem to be reluctant to go!


Ditto but my lack of organisational skills mean I disorganise a visit about 15 minutes before start time. You can usually find me in Row 10 Seat H though .

Try The Picturehouse at Dubai Mall for something different. Have seen some offbeat films there recently.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> I saw Inception on Friday night. It's amazing in IMAX. Anyone confused about the ending?


Christopher Nolan himself said about the ending.....

"It is whatever you want it to be. That's part of what I love... it's up to interpretation."


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I never managed to catch it on the big screen. Is it still running in any of the cinemas?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Well I never managed to catch it on the big screen. Is it still running in any of the cinemas?


Yes, most of them including IMAX.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd better go watch it this week then! Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Must make a call...do you think that is out on dvd yet


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

not out on DVD yet... its still no 1 in America... wont b out on DVD for a long time...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL not on dvd for a long time....  :ranger:


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Must make a call...do you think that is out on dvd yet


Definitely a film worth watching on the big screen if you can. I'd guess it will run for at least another 2 weeks in the UAE, maybe 4. Will your phone call last that long ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

bonk said:


> Definitely a film worth watching on the big screen if you can. I'd guess it will run for at least another 2 weeks in the UAE, maybe 4. Will your phone call last that long ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope, but sure it will get me a viewing in my own casa.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nope, but sure it will get me a viewing in my own casa.


Fair enough. No place like casa sweet casa  ...


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone interested in watching The Last Airbender on Wednesday @ 08:45 p.m. in Dubai Marina Mall. Let me know


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn, Pamela only just seen this thread. I know a serious movie buff! They have aleady seen Inception though. I am more of a Natchos fan myself. Things are looking bleak at the cinema though, quite liked Soceror though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Midos: Wish I could join but got this entire week planned out already! 
@ Justforus: I think I just might end up watching Inception at home! Doesn't look like I'll be going to the cinema anytime soon.


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

*DONT miss inception on the big screen!!! (and miss salt by all means)*



pamela0810 said:


> @ Midos: Wish I could join but got this entire week planned out already!
> @ Justforus: I think I just might end up watching Inception at home! Doesn't look like I'll be going to the cinema anytime soon.


Watching Inception at home???????? That would be the biggest mistake of this decade... (of course unless u have a home theater and a huge TV to watch it when teh DVD s out!!!)
You cant miss inception...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

$ammy said:


> Watching Inception at home???????? That would be the biggest mistake of this decade... (of course unless u have a home theater and a huge TV to watch it when teh DVD s out!!!)
> You cant miss inception...


Well I did go to the Cinema to watch Inception but it was fully booked, so my friend and I watched Salt instead! What a waste of time, money and popcorn!

Am I the only one in Dubai who hasn't watched Inception yet?? Darn, I can only go by Saturday. Hope it's still playing then!


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Well I did go to the Cinema to watch Inception but it was fully booked, so my friend and I watched Salt instead! What a waste of time, money and popcorn!
> 
> Am I the only one in Dubai who hasn't watched Inception yet?? Darn, I can only go by Saturday. Hope it's still playing then!


Im sure Inception will still be playing for another week or two.... Its tooo good.. besides, I don't think there are any biog releases happening in the following weeks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

$ammy said:


> Im sure Inception will still be playing for another week or two.... Its tooo good.. besides, I don't think there are any biog releases happening in the following weeks.


I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So.....anyone out here who hasn't watched *Avatar*?
The cinema at Dubai Marina Mall has 2 shows running until the 8th of September; one at 5:20pm and the other at 8:30pm. PM me if any of you are interested.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> So.....anyone out here who hasn't watched *Avatar*?
> The cinema at Dubai Marina Mall has 2 shows running until the 8th of September; one at 5:20pm and the other at 8:30pm. PM me if any of you are interested.


Actually I do know someone who didn't see it ... they weren't interested so I saw it a second time to make up the numbers.

If you can get to an IMAX 3D screening it's worthwhile but I don't know if IMAX still showing Avatar. Definitely go to a 3D screening though.


----------



## gnasty (Sep 3, 2010)

*Inception*

Seen Avatar 2x ! and Inception about 2 weeks ago. It was good. Love movies so...shout out when your are thinking of going again.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

fine ill bite! i just want some company... i looooove watchin movies 

im going for inception again with panika... coming?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> fine ill bite! i just want some company... i looooove watchin movies
> 
> im going for inception again with panika... coming?


I'll skp Inception but let me know if you're free Tuesday or Wednesday night for Avatar.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

if ur ok with dubai mall... then we can talk about tuesday


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

There's been a movie show on the Radio the past few Thursdays, 3pm on Dubai Eye, I stream it off my computer but it's 103.8. Pretty good discussion and review of current movies here in Dubai as well as the oldies, they also tell you what's coming here soon. Last week they had trivia w/ticket giveaways.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> if ur ok with dubai mall... then we can talk about tuesday


Ipshi, Dubai Mall's screening it at 8:10pm. Would you like to confirm Tuesday? I don't think it's 3D though which sucks!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

8.10 on tuesday sounds great


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

is it 3D in Dubai mall ???
I'd like to join since despite all the good publicity, I haven't been able to watch Avatar. Always something come up at last minute


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't really know if it's 3D or not but have decided to go anyway.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

nope not in 3d there... so what to do... hav the reel experience the way i shud or shud i worry bout the travelling... hmm... decisions decisions.... 

u know what? lets do the 3d thing... i mean if im watching it then i might as well do it the right way...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> nope not in 3d there... so what to do... hav the reel experience the way i shud or shud i worry bout the travelling... hmm... decisions decisions....
> 
> u know what? lets do the 3d thing... i mean if im watching it then i might as well do it the right way...


Ipshi, PM me your number so we can make plans. I could drop you back home after the movie if you like.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

ipshi said:


> nope not in 3d there... so what to do... hav the reel experience the way i shud or shud i worry bout the travelling... hmm... decisions decisions....
> 
> u know what? lets do the 3d thing... i mean if im watching it then i might as well do it the right way...


Definitely 3D if you can. Some of the scenery is pretty wild. I regret not sitting closer to the screen in the IMAX.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

bonk said:


> Definitely 3D if you can. Some of the scenery is pretty wild. I regret not sitting closer to the screen in the IMAX.


Definately a must in 3D if you havn't seen it. While on that topic, does any one know if it's playing anywhere in 3D in Dubai. Pretty sure it's normal 2D here at Dubai Mall  Mrs. Barking-Hatstand keen to see it again in 3D, when she decamps for a brief sojourn here in a week or there abouts.

Yours cinematically,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand B.S.C.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

as pamela said earlier... its playing in 3d in marina mall


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> as pamela said earlier... its playing in 3d in marina mall


I didn't say its playing in 3D, did I? I just said its playing at the Dubai Marina Mall. Doubt its in 3D


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ackkkkkkkkkk

let me check on this then,....


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd recommend Inception as oppose to Salt. A much better movie. Is it on at the IMAX?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pkmember said:


> I'd recommend Inception as oppose to Salt. A much better movie. Is it on at the IMAX?


Yes, every 3 hours starting 1030 am. Might be changed on Thursday.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If anyone wants to go watch Wall Street 2 next week, let me know. It's been a while since I've had some opcorn:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If anyone wants to go watch Wall Street 2 next week, let me know. It's been a while since I've had some opcorn:


hello milady... id like to join in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's plan something for mid next week.


----------

